# Pinarello Rokh



## PsychoMike

Another new Pinarello mid-line frame set on the way

https://www.bikerumor.com/2011/06/16/2012-pinarello-rokh-road-bike-coming/


----------



## kbwh

The KOBH mold but with lower grade carbon fibre?
A winner.


----------



## smartyiak

$3600 for Force (with Rival crank (?))???
$4100 for Ultegra???

= LOSE!


----------



## PsychoMike

smartyiak said:


> $3600 for Force (with Rival crank (?))???
> $4100 for Ultegra???
> 
> = LOSE!


How lose???

Right now the FP Quattro is $3950 with Ultrgra and same 12k carbon. So with the Rokh, one pays $150 more for a smoother ride thats more forgiving to rough roads.
The price difference is same with Force groupo.

http://www.gitabike.com/cgi-bin/sho...t_pinarello_sr2.htm&0=3UT8QVk3CG0x&0_option=1


----------



## smartyiak

PsychoMike said:


> How lose???
> 
> Right now the FP Quattro is $3950 with Ultrgra and same 12k carbon. So with the Rokh, one pays $150 more for a smoother ride thats more forgiving to rough roads.
> The price difference is same with Force groupo.
> ]


cannondale Six 1 w/ Dura Ace = $4300
Six 3 w/ Ultegra = $3200

Specialized Tarmac 3/ Ultegra = $3700
Roubaix Comp Ultegra = $3200

I could keep going w/ hundreds of better deals. I say "lose" b/c it's a bad deal for what it is (and so is the Quattro for that matter).

-Smarty


----------



## PsychoMike

smartyiak said:


> cannondale Six 1 w/ Dura Ace = $4300
> Six 3 w/ Ultegra = $3200
> 
> Specialized Tarmac 3/ Ultegra = $3700
> Roubaix Comp Ultegra = $3200
> 
> I could keep going w/ hundreds of better deals. I say "lose" b/c it's a bad deal for what it is (and so is the Quattro for that matter).
> 
> -Smarty


Yeah but those you mentioned are Specialized and Cannondales... eeew

But who cares, you're a frickin fool. Scroll up top...read "Manufacturer Forums>Pinarello"

You gotta be truly an idiot to want to try turn a dedicated forum into a pi$$ing contest.


----------



## rhauft

*Don't feed the trolls*



smartyiak said:


> cannondale Six 1 w/ Dura Ace = $4300
> Six 3 w/ Ultegra = $3200
> Specialized Tarmac 3/ Ultegra = $3700
> Roubaix Comp Ultegra = $3200
> I could keep going w/ hundreds of better deals. I say "lose" b/c it's a bad deal for what it is (and so is the Quattro for that matter).
> -Smarty


...and Scattante's are on sale for $1999.99 and have that "real Italian like" quality too...


----------



## smartyiak

*Im not sure how my post is trollish...*



rhauft said:


> ...and Scattante's are on sale for $1999.99 and have that "real Italian like" quality too...


Indeed the Scattante is. So you can get anyone of those far east made bikes for those prices...I suppose if you think a Pinarello is worth it, then it is. 

I don't b/c there is nothing special in the Pinarello that makes me think it is worth more money than a compartively (or better) spec'd Specialized, Cannondale, or numerous other bikes. I do believe there is a difference between the Performance bikes and the others (even the Pinarello).


-Smarty


----------



## DiegoMontoya

rhauft said:


> ...and Scattante's are on sale for $1999.99 and have that "real Italian like" quality too...


Uh, Pinarellos aren't made in Italy either.

That aside, I think my Prince has a phenomenal ride and I wouldn't consider buying a Specialized. YMMV.


----------



## DiegoMontoya

smartyiak said:


> Indeed the Scattante is. So you can get anyone of those far east made bikes for those prices...I suppose if you think a Pinarello is worth it, then it is.
> 
> I don't b/c there is nothing special in the Pinarello that makes me think it is worth more money than a compartively (or better) spec'd Specialized, Cannondale, or numerous other bikes. I do believe there is a difference between the Performance bikes and the others (even the Pinarello).
> 
> 
> -Smarty


Just curious, have you owned a Pinarello Price carbon or a Dogma carbon? Because if you haven't, then your opinion isn't worth a piss.


----------



## smartyiak

DiegoMontoya said:


> Just curious, have you owned a Pinarello Price carbon or a Dogma carbon? Because if you haven't, then your opinion isn't worth a piss.


If you think that the only way to have an opinion on a bike that is not a Prince or a Dogma is by having ridden a Prince or a Dogma, then your opinion can't be any better than mine...piss or not.

-Smarty


----------



## Cinelli 82220

*Lowly Venge owner's opinion...*



smartyiak said:


> I don't b/c there is nothing special in the Pinarello that makes me think it is worth more money than a compartively (or better) spec'd Specialized, Cannondale, or numerous other bikes.


I don't have a Pina, but I wouldn't go into the Pina forum and insult those who do. If that isn't trolling then what is? And if not trolling, it's simply rude. If someone likes their bike then good for them, no matter what it is.


----------



## smartyiak

Cinelli 82220 said:


> I don't have a Pina, but I wouldn't go into the Pina forum and insult those who do. If that isn't trolling then what is? And if not trolling, it's simply rude. If someone likes their bike then good for them, no matter what it is.


I didn't insult anyone and if you can point out where I did, I'd be happy to apologize. I said that I didn't think that the Rokh was priced very well. 

If you disagree, that's OK...I'm not sure why you get so worked up about my opinion that the Rokh is over-priced. But no where in this thread did I insult anyone or their bike.

-Smarty


----------



## kbwh

_You know those ignition interlocks that keep you from driving your car if you are drunk? They should have those for the internet._


----------



## rhauft

*^^this^^*



Cinelli 82220 said:


> I don't have a Pina, but I wouldn't go into the Pina forum and insult those who do. If that isn't trolling then what is? And if not trolling, it's simply rude. If someone likes their bike then good for them, no matter what it is.


Life is full of choices. 
Ducati's are amazing motorcycles but Kawasaki's make more HP. 
Ferrari makes amazing works of rolling art but Corvettes are nearly as quick for a fraction of the cost. 
Even Hyundai is making a 300hp sportscar. Different strokes for different folks.

Just don't delude yourself by thinking you can barge into a Pinarello forum and tell us that Cannondale's are better because their cheaper. 
You clearly don't get it, or us.


----------



## DiegoMontoya

smartyiak said:


> If you think that the only way to have an opinion on a bike that is not a Prince or a Dogma is by having ridden a Prince or a Dogma, then your opinion can't be any better than mine...piss or not.
> 
> -Smarty


No, "Smarty". You can't opine on a Pinarello Prince or Dogma if you have no experience on one.


----------



## kidklimbr

@ smartyiak. Do you know what an apple and an orange are? You can't compare them. The Six 1 and Tarmac are not in the category of bikes Pinarello is targeting with the ROKH. Further more the Roubaix with equal component build, is not the comp, it's the expert at $3700 and the ROKH comes with a better wheelset. Another bike that would fall in this line is the Cerevlo R3 Ultegra $4000. These bikes all are in the "Plush" category. The price points are all +/- $300/500. You get a better groupo here and a better wheelset there. But they are all so similar that you wouldn't be able to tell the difference other then the ride quality, if you are that finicky of a rider in the first place. Which 99% of the average riders can't tell the difference. Keep buying what you think is better then everything else.


----------



## terrain

DiegoMontoya said:


> Uh, Pinarellos aren't made in Italy either.
> 
> That aside, I think my Prince has a phenomenal ride and I wouldn't consider buying a Specialized. YMMV.


It has been proven that one can own and enjoy both Pinarello and Specialized.


----------



## rhauft

terrain said:


> It has been proven that one can own and enjoy both Pinarello and Specialized.


+1 Works for me :thumbsup:


----------



## chas0039

Anyhow, now that the disputes seem to be over, a comment was made waaay up the thread that this was a KOHB with different carbon. The KOBH has very distinctive geometry and I was wondering if this actually has the same geometry?

Thanks


----------



## PsychoMike

chas0039 said:


> Anyhow, now that the disputes seem to be over, a comment was made waaay up the thread that this was a KOHB with different carbon. The KOBH has very distinctive geometry and I was wondering if this actually has the same geometry?
> 
> Thanks


I haven't been able to find any hard data on geometry other than what the article states: "KOBH’s relaxed geometry and slightly longer chainstays"

But one thing that surprises me that no ones noticed yet is the fact that this frame looks like it has a slightly sloping top tube

I would doubt Pinarello would supply a 46.5 or w/e small size where the sloping starts for the photo op for the advert.

We'll have to see how this transpires


----------



## chas0039

PsychoMike said:


> I haven't been able to find any hard data on geometry other than what the article states: "KOBH’s relaxed geometry and slightly longer chainstays"
> 
> But one thing that surprises me that no ones noticed yet is the fact that this frame looks like it has a slightly sloping top tube
> 
> I would doubt Pinarello would supply a 46.5 or w/e small size where the sloping starts for the photo op for the advert.
> 
> We'll have to see how this transpires


Thanks. One of the reasons I looked at Pinarello to began with is that they seemed to ignore the sloping top tube craze in favor of more size offerings. I cannot stand anything but a level tube.


----------



## LandShark'n

Here's what I know about Pinarellos:

Pinarellos are expensive, I cannot afford one, therefore Pinarellos must suck. 

Once I can afford one, my opinion may likely change.


----------



## Coolhand

*Moderators Note*

Enough of the insults, stay on point please.


----------



## LandShark'n

Coolhand said:


> Enough of the insults, stay on point please.


It was said as tongue-in-cheek, I assure you. The sarcasm was definitely lost in translation; no insult was intended. :aureola:


----------



## rhauft

Coolhand said:


> Enough of the insults, stay on point please.


Thank you Coolhand,
We are supposed to be like minded individuals sharing our passion for the sport we love.
Sometimes, that passion can get out of hand.
Cheers,
-Rob


----------



## rhauft

LandShark'n said:


> It was said as tongue-in-cheek, I assure you. The sarcasm was definitely lost in translation; no insult was intended. :aureola:


I don't think Coolhand was referring to your posting. Several posts were censored and deleted including mine.


----------



## sbthaut

Anyone have any thoughts on how the Look 566 would stack up to the Rokh?


----------



## nurilys

any idea how much the price for ROKH frame set alone?


----------



## sbthaut

Looks like it will be sold only as a complete bike.


----------



## mgringle

I would really like to hear more about this bike. The geometry looks a bit relaxed, but not as much as, say, a Giant Defy. I like the idea of a slightly relaxed bike, but race worthy. Anybody see one yet?


----------



## masi85

The one I lifted up in a shop seemed kind of heavy but some of that is the standard wheels. Interestingly enough the Pinarello web site shows the raw frame weight as 1225 gm for the Rokh compared to 1120 for the FP Due and 1100 for the FP Quattro. The extra weight over the standard road frames would probably make the Rokh more stable over bumpy roads though. The new Kobh (the frame the Rokh is based on) called the Dogma K is only 950 gm but this is a much more expensive frame. My recent experience renting a 2011 FP 2 (now Due) showed it to be noticeable more comfortable than a lot of other carbon frames I have ridden probably due to its slightly heavier weight and relaxed geometry.


----------



## DiegoMontoya

masi85 said:


> The one I lifted up in a shop seemed kind of heavy but some of that is the standard wheels. Interestingly enough the Pinarello web site shows the raw frame weight as 1225 gm for the Rokh compared to 1120 for the FP Due and 1100 for the FP Quattro. The extra weight over the standard road frames would probably make the Rokh more stable over bumpy roads though. The new Kobh (the frame the Rokh is based on) called the Dogma K is only 950 gm but this is a much more expensive frame. My recent experience renting a 2011 FP 2 (now Due) showed it to be noticeable more comfortable than a lot of other carbon frames I have ridden probably due to its slightly heavier weight and relaxed geometry.


There are no Pinarello frames anywhere near under 1000 grams. The Dogma is about 1210 grams. The 950g figure is a completely bare frame without bottom bracket insert, etc.


----------



## knightev

i have been looking at investing in a nice road bike. i just got into cycling this summer, and purchased the entry level Specialized Tricross to function as my commuting/recreational/touring machine...

i have been looking at some options, including: Pinarello FP2, Bianchi Infinito, Colnago Ace, and Look 566...

then i went to the Salon du Cycle last week in Paris (where i live) and saw the Pinarello ROKH. and i've been reading up on it ever since...

Of those bikes i mentioned, how does the ROKH stack up??

thanks!


----------



## mgringle

I've been interested in the same bikes, but have not had a chance to ride them. I can tell you the Ace is one of the best looking bikes I have seen. The Bianchi is also very nice looking. Both I have seen, but not had the opportunity to ride.


----------



## Kodi Crescent

As someone who has never ridden a Pinarello, please enlighten me on the "phenomenal ride" aspect of it. What makes it "phenomenal"? What about it makes it any better than riding any of the other high end bikes?

As far as production goes, aren't all these carbon fiber bikes now made in only a handful of Asian factories and branded for their respective purchasers?

In regards to some of the other bikes in a couple of previous posts, I rode the Look 566 and the Bianchi Infinito. It was a very difficult choice, but I went with the Bianchi. It rides very nice as well. But honestly, I couldn't tell much difference in the ride between the two, and I think the Look would have been less expensive.


----------



## DiegoMontoya

Kodi Crescent said:


> As someone who has never ridden a Pinarello, please enlighten me on the "phenomenal ride" aspect of it. What makes it "phenomenal"? What about it makes it any better than riding any of the other high end bikes?
> 
> As far as production goes, aren't all these carbon fiber bikes now made in only a handful of Asian factories and branded for their respective purchasers?


Personally, I thought the Pinarello Prince was the most stable descender I have ever ridden, though the Time Worldstar is right up there too. I don't think the ride quality on the Prince is "phenomenal" in an overall sense. It's a super stiff bike that would excel in a criterium.

For overall ride quality and workmanship, I think Time is the top that I have ever ridden. They're hand-made in France, have a lifetime warranty, and the quality really shows. I will say that the Pinarellos do look sexier.


----------



## markmdr

I had just purchased my very first road bike.... and the one I chose was the Pinarello FP2, which is a built bike with the Shimano 105 groupset. Coming from riding a Specialized stumpjumper mountain bike, the transition to a road bike was very comfortable. Having read reviews on this bike, I learned that it was the perfect transition into the road bike catergory... something to do with the asymmetry and the fork they developed. Fearing all the feedback about the stiffness compared to a mountain bike, my experience with the FP2 was very comfortable. I've had the bike for a month now and I have been riding it almost every single day, at least 1.5hrs - 3 hrs traveling 35kms - 63kms...


----------



## knightev

yeah, the FP2 sounds like a really good bike... and more affordable than all the others i mentioned, except maybe the Look 566, which i think is similarly priced.

now, however, Pinarello just updated the FP2 with the FP Due. but i am not sure the difference between the old model and the new model.


----------



## Duc_E

knightev said:


> yeah, the FP2 sounds like a really good bike... and more affordable than all the others i mentioned, except maybe the Look 566, which i think is similarly priced.
> 
> now, however, Pinarello just updated the FP2 with the FP Due. but i am not sure the difference between the old model and the new model.


I just picked up the 2012 FP Due. I can't tell you about the differences, but I can tell you that after testing other bikes/brands, this one felt special. I know enough about bikes to be dangerous, so take my comments in that context.

Very happy with my decision though.


----------



## LouisVuitton

Kodi Crescent said:


> As someone who has never ridden a Pinarello, please enlighten me on the "phenomenal ride" aspect of it. What makes it "phenomenal"? What about it makes it any better than riding any of the other high end bikes?
> 
> As far as production goes, aren't all these carbon fiber bikes now made in only a handful of Asian factories and branded for their respective purchasers?
> 
> In regards to some of the other bikes in a couple of previous posts, I rode the Look 566 and the Bianchi Infinito. It was a very difficult choice, but I went with the Bianchi. It rides very nice as well. But honestly, I couldn't tell much difference in the ride between the two, and I think the Look would have been less expensive.



When you buy a Pinarello, you dont consider it if youre trying to measure bang for buck, or a good price point. I originally came from a 2010 Bianchi Infinito, and the ride quality difference was night and day. For me, the Pinarello Dogma was way stiffer, more balanced, better handling and cornering, more stable during high speed descents, faster sprinting, more comfortable/compliant ride, and looks-wise very sexy (subjective of course). Compare it to a Yamaha R1 vs a Ducati .


----------



## drowley

Kodi Crescent said:


> As someone who has never ridden a Pinarello, please enlighten me on the "phenomenal ride" aspect of it. What makes it "phenomenal"? What about it makes it any better than riding any of the other high end bikes?
> 
> As far as production goes, aren't all these carbon fiber bikes now made in only a handful of Asian factories and branded for their respective purchasers?
> 
> In regards to some of the other bikes in a couple of previous posts, I rode the Look 566 and the Bianchi Infinito. It was a very difficult choice, but I went with the Bianchi. It rides very nice as well. But honestly, I couldn't tell much difference in the ride between the two, and I think the Look would have been less expensive.


I had tested a number of brands (Trek, Cervelo, Specialized, Colnago, etc, etc.) for a few weeks before I took a Rokh out for a spin. What I was looking for at the time was something that absorbed the road really well and didn't feel "squirrelly" like my 04 Giant TCR feels, and one that would accelerate up hills really well. All the brands felt about the same. All brands did really well with comfort and road absorption. The Tarmac was probably the best at accelerating up the hills and felt very light even when I was very tired. Then I tried out the Rokh. As I came out of the saddle on a hill I had the strangest feeling. I thought to myself, "what was that"? I was feeling the bike accelerating underneath me. It was almost like the bike was trying to escape out from underneath me. I wanted MORE! However, I went on to test ride other bikes and retest the ones I liked the most. Cervelo was climbing the list of favorites and loved the feel of the R3. 

Then I went back and tried the Rokh again. Now if any of you have ridden horses, they like to get back home. When you take a horse out on a ride, when you turn back home they really want to get back home, and if you don't control them they will run back home. Kind of like at the end of the work day you want to get back home (or to the start of that bike ride you have been dreaming about at work all day). I know it is silly to compare the quality of a bike ride to riding a horse, but the feeling I had on the second test of the Rokh felt a lot like trying to control a horse from running. what I mean is it felt like the bike had a mind of its own and just wanted to go go go, and if I didn't get a hold of the reins it would run away from me. In reality what was happening was a lot of power from my legs being transferred into the forward motion of the bike.


----------



## knightev

that sounds kind of amazing. did you get the ROKH? if so, what components, etc?


----------



## bikerneil

I'm nearing 20,000 miles on my Look 595 and am ready for a change. I love the idea of owning a Pinarello, and being able to get a plush riding Pinarello (I have a bad back) really interests me. I went in to my local bike shop and was disappointed to find that the ROKH is only being sold as a built-up bike, with low-end components. I want to buy the frame and then outfit it with Dura Ace Di2. 

Does anyone know of a way to buy frame only? (The thought of paying for a complete component set then, taking it off and selling it really turns me off.)

I am just starting to investigate so I am anxious to hear or see more from others who have ridden the ROKH.

Thanks.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

bikerneil, try looking at a couple of the UK dealers. I got my Dogma from shinybikes, it was a very easy transaction, and the bike arrived in Winnipeg in about four days! 
Also they had the EXACT colour and size in stock. They had no problem telling me over the phone what sizes and colours they had in hand. No backordering or waiting around while the bike shop checks the distributor, the distributor checks their supplier, blaah blah blah. I've bought a few frames from the UK and never been disappointed, Ribble and Maestro are also very open and reliable. When I tried to buy a Merckx and a Look here in Canada I couldn't even get a straight answer regarding what the distributor had in stock. 
When you buy a bike at this level, regardless of brand, it is crazy to get anything other than exactly what you want.


----------



## Rokh On

I had been in search of my 1st road bike. Back in September I came here in hopes getting some information on the new Rokh. Not many comments other than stuff about brand loyalty and price point. Not a problem. I understood this was a Pinerallo forum and it was not unexpected. So I just stuck with an extremely good bike fit and test rides. Even with a 2 hour test ride it can be a tough decision. In the end? I went with the Rokh.

Based on where I will be riding and the type of riding I will be doing, and my comfort level, I narrowed my choices down to the Cervelo RS, the Cannodale Synapse 3, and the Rokh. In general, I liked the feel of all 3 of these bikes. 

I'm not sure why the comments ... ewwwww Cannodale. I will just assume the poster has not rode any of the latest offerings from Cannodale. Just my opinion but the Synapse 3 is a very good bike. I think you might be surprised on climbs which bike would be slowest in a sprint. 

Price Point? If price point was a main consideration and I was in a flat locale like Florida, the Cervello RS would have been my choice ... hands down. For anyone with more experience than me (which means everyone because I have little road bike) then the Cervello might still be worth a look if your main consideration is price point, regardless of location.

So why did I choose the Rokh? Because of it's downhill stability. It felt solid. All of my time is on MTB's and this is my first go at road biking. Switching from 21 lbs with 26x2.2's to something smaller and lighter with 23mm was an eye opener for me. I am accustomed to my extremely stable mtb. The Rokh? It has no ill behavior on a steep downhill rough road. The feel and feedback from the front was extremely stable. Even with a wind. Now I just need to learn to ride through the switchbacks and trust those little 23mm tires without wearing out the brakes. Another determining factor was comfort. Part of the comfort came from an extremely good bike fit that took longer than I anticpated. I had no clue they could be so technical. Lots of measurements. Also, I'm not a racer. I'm into being able to ride in comfort for whatever distance. While the measurements would have worked with all 3 of my choices the best match was the Rokh. How was this determined? Well the numbers for one but in the end? By me on my test rides. I felt most comfortable on the Rokh.

In the end, while I loved all 3 bikes, I believe the Rokh was the right choice for me. It is an extremely comfortable and stable bike that will allow me to ride for hours and still feel good at the end of the day.


----------



## knightev

*masterfully written....*



Rokh On said:


> I had been in search of my 1st road bike. Back in September I came here in hopes getting some information on the new Rokh. Not many comments other than stuff about brand loyalty and price point. Not a problem. I understood this was a Pinerallo forum and it was not unexpected. So I just stuck with an extremely good bike fit and test rides. Even with a 2 hour test ride it can be a tough decision. In the end? I went with the Rokh.
> 
> Based on where I will be riding and the type of riding I will be doing, and my comfort level, I narrowed my choices down to the Cervelo RS, the Cannodale Synapse 3, and the Rokh. In general, I liked the feel of all 3 of these bikes.
> 
> I'm not sure why the comments ... ewwwww Cannodale. I will just assume the poster has not rode any of the latest offerings from Cannodale. Just my opinion but the Synapse 3 is a very good bike. I think you might be surprised on climbs which bike would be slowest in a sprint.
> 
> Price Point? If price point was a main consideration and I was in a flat locale like Florida, the Cervello RS would have been my choice ... hands down. For anyone with more experience than me (which means everyone because I have little road bike) then the Cervello might still be worth a look if your main consideration is price point, regardless of location.
> 
> So why did I choose the Rokh? Because of it's downhill stability. It felt solid. All of my time is on MTB's and this is my first go at road biking. Switching from 21 lbs with 26x2.2's to something smaller and lighter with 23mm was an eye opener for me. I am accustomed to my extremely stable mtb. The Rokh? It has no ill behavior on a steep downhill rough road. The feel and feedback from the front was extremely stable. Even with a wind. Now I just need to learn to ride through the switchbacks and trust those little 23mm tires without wearing out the brakes. Another determining factor was comfort. Part of the comfort came from an extremely good bike fit that took longer than I anticpated. I had no clue they could be so technical. Lots of measurements. Also, I'm not a racer. I'm into being able to ride in comfort for whatever distance. While the measurements would have worked with all 3 of my choices the best match was the Rokh. How was this determined? Well the numbers for one but in the end? By me on my test rides. I felt most comfortable on the Rokh.
> 
> In the end, while I loved all 3 bikes, I believe the Rokh was the right choice for me. It is an extremely comfortable and stable bike that will allow me to ride for hours and still feel good at the end of the day.


your description really hooked me. well described. pinarello should give you some money as a spokesperson for their products. you make me wish i had one! 

if i might ask-- what size rokh did you get? what are some of your measurements (inseam, height, wingspan, etc..)?

rokh on!


----------



## mgringle

knightev said:


> pinarello should give you some money as a spokesperson for their products.


THAT never happens on the Internet, RIGHT? :wink:


----------



## Rokh On

Thanks knightev. My frame is a 52. I'm a lot shorter than you. My inseam is not quite 30.

Pinarello give discounts for touting their products? I wish.


----------



## mgringle

I just was at my LBS to look at the Rokh in person, and it is a beauty. They were just closing and I didn't have a chance to give it a spin, but will this weekend. 

One question: Are the Fulcrum 5's all that bad of a wheel? I'm a heavier rider @ 220lb/100kg and wanted a bit lighter wheel, and one that would hold up well. Some reviews mentioned problems with the bearings, and I'm wondering if I'd have to swap them out soon.

Also thought it was strange that the SRAM build was Rival/Force mix. I really don't think I'll notice, but is this just a cost cutting measure, as I think it is? The FD and cranks are Rival, with only the RD Force. Over time, will the Rival be a problem?


----------



## trobinson017

DiegoMontoya said:


> I will say that the Pinarellos do look sexier.


This is the singular reason I have always wanted a Pinarello...for like 15 years. Sexy like Monica Belluci! I'm now in the financial position to afford one and am looking at the ROKH as a trade-up from my Spec Secteur Elite. Haven't ridden one yet but found out about a distant LBS that gives generous trade-in allowances, and a new shop down the street started selling them. I have options now! And an easy test ride location. The time is nigh for my new ride!

Trob


----------



## Kiwi Pinarello Girl

*My First Ever Pinarello!*

Hi there, I am very shortly receiving my first ever Pinarello, the Rokh, and I can't wait!! I have dreamed of the day that I would finally get to actually own and ride one of these beautiful bikes and here we are! I have to keep pinching myself  I am from NZ and have been cycling for 3 years now. My first bike was a Sarah Ulmer then I bought a Specialised Dolce which was too small for me about a year into cycling. After lots of pain issues due to this fact a good friend loaned me his old Sintesi Pegaso which I have had for the last 10 months, slightly too big but much more comfortable that the Dolce! 

I enter lots of cycling events, 100kms up to 160kms (Around Lake Taupo) and thoroughly enjoy every minute of not only the competing but socialising with other cyclists! Every time I came across a cyclist on a Pinarello I would ask lots of questions about how it rides, comfort etc.

I have been professionally fitted for the Rokh and will be the first in NZ to own one, woohoo!! She is coming from Australia in the next couple of weeks and I can't wait to see her for real  She is the sky blue frame colour, size 46 with campagnolo groupset and I will be upgrading the wheels!

Does anyone on here own one? If so can you post your thoughts here please, thanks. When I get mine I will certainly do the same with pics as well


----------



## trobinson017

Wow! So happy for you!!! I don't own my Pinarello ROKH yet so I'm excited to hear about your new baby! Please post pics and your experiences when you get to ride her!


----------



## knightev

ha! that is so great. the first person in all of NZ to have a ROKH. that makes me happy. i am sure you will love it. let us know how it is!


----------



## Rokh On

I do own one and I do love it. I went with the Movi 556 paint. The fulcrum 5's are perfectly fine for me. No big reason for me to upgrade the wheels. Just in case you opt to go with Campy wheels, make sure you verify brake requirements to keep everything good with the wheel warranty.


----------



## bjudd02

*Rokh Pic*

Im down to two bike the Rokh and Roubaix Expert its about 300 more for the ROKH so its close. Here are some pic's of the Rokh. The rokh is a beauty. It was 10 degrees and 20 mph wind here yesterday so no test ride yet. Once thats done im sure the deal will be made.


----------



## Kiwi Pinarello Girl

Beautiful looking bike for sure! I love the colour coordinated cables  Mine is sky blue and has arrived at the bike shop from Oz so Im off down there tomorrow to see her & get my final setup done. Shes been kitted out in Campy Chorus & is ready to go! Will take plenty of pics to post on here! I can't bring her home until Fri though as money from our house sale isn't released until then, 5 days to go before she's all mine & I can't wait, woohoo!!!!
Rose.


----------



## jogger1

looks awesome to me!


----------



## bjudd02

I went with the ROKH, its been a pleasure to ride. Its has been a great climber and accelerates well. Its not the lightest bike on the market but its a PLUSH ride.


----------



## djd

LouisVuitton said:


> When you buy a Pinarello, you dont consider it if youre trying to measure bang for buck, or a good price point. I originally came from a 2010 Bianchi Infinito, and the ride quality difference was night and day. For me, the Pinarello Dogma was way stiffer, more balanced, better handling and cornering, more stable during high speed descents, faster sprinting, more comfortable/compliant ride, and looks-wise very sexy (subjective of course). Compare it to a Yamaha R1 vs a Ducati .


LV-

curious about the difference in sizing of the pinarello v. bianchi ... what size infinito did you have and what size dogma did you get? thanks.


----------



## djd

Duc_E said:


> I just picked up the 2012 FP Due. I can't tell you about the differences, but I can tell you that after testing other bikes/brands, this one felt special. I know enough about bikes to be dangerous, so take my comments in that context.
> 
> Very happy with my decision though.


did you end up going with the 51.5 size frame?


----------



## bjudd02

*to djd*

Okay, so I dont have enought post to PM you ref your question. So I will reply with in the thread. I have not rode the FP or the Quattro. I was looking more for a plush ride IE the Rokh little brother to the Dogma K / kobh. 

I believe mine is a 57 or 57.5 can't find the numbers on the bike. IM 6' 3". The pics I posted are of a smaller bike. I did go with the same colors with red cages. The bikes look nice in person. Hard to see all the detail in the Pics. The smaller in the Pic scaled in at 18.6 pounds with pedals on it as I rember. Not the lightes bike out there but I knew that going in to this. I now have some miles on her and I have not felt any flex in the frame upon acceleration. I was told in some of the plush rides that can be a problem but not on this one. I did put on a specialized avatar seat and Vittoria RUBINO tires right away upon getting fit for the bike. I know you are looking for size ref I have a specialized allez 61 cm. Hope that helps.


----------



## djd

bjudd02 said:


> Okay, so I dont have enought post to PM you ref your question. So I will reply with in the thread. I have not rode the FP or the Quattro. I was looking more for a plush ride IE the Rokh little brother to the Dogma K / kobh.
> 
> I believe mine is a 57 or 57.5 can't find the numbers on the bike. IM 6' 3". The pics I posted are of a smaller bike. I did go with the same colors with red cages. The bikes look nice in person. Hard to see all the detail in the Pics. The smaller in the Pic scaled in at 18.6 pounds with pedals on it as I rember. Not the lightes bike out there but I knew that going in to this. I now have some miles on her and I have not felt any flex in the frame upon acceleration. I was told in some of the plush rides that can be a problem but not on this one. I did put on a specialized avatar seat and Vittoria RUBINO tires right away upon getting fit for the bike. I know you are looking for size ref I have a specialized allez 61 cm. Hope that helps.


thank you for your response ... very helpful


----------



## terryp

*thank you!*



drowley said:


> I had tested a number of brands (Trek, Cervelo, Specialized, Colnago, etc, etc.) for a few weeks before I took a Rokh out for a spin. What I was looking for at the time was something that absorbed the road really well and didn't feel "squirrelly" like my 04 Giant TCR feels, and one that would accelerate up hills really well. All the brands felt about the same. All brands did really well with comfort and road absorption. The Tarmac was probably the best at accelerating up the hills and felt very light even when I was very tired. Then I tried out the Rokh. As I came out of the saddle on a hill I had the strangest feeling. I thought to myself, "what was that"? I was feeling the bike accelerating underneath me. It was almost like the bike was trying to escape out from underneath me. I wanted MORE! However, I went on to test ride other bikes and retest the ones I liked the most. Cervelo was climbing the list of favorites and loved the feel of the R3.
> 
> Then I went back and tried the Rokh again. Now if any of you have ridden horses, they like to get back home. When you take a horse out on a ride, when you turn back home they really want to get back home, and if you don't control them they will run back home. Kind of like at the end of the work day you want to get back home (or to the start of that bike ride you have been dreaming about at work all day). I know it is silly to compare the quality of a bike ride to riding a horse, but the feeling I had on the second test of the Rokh felt a lot like trying to control a horse from running. what I mean is it felt like the bike had a mind of its own and just wanted to go go go, and if I didn't get a hold of the reins it would run away from me. In reality what was happening was a lot of power from my legs being transferred into the forward motion of the bike.


Thank you! This is the review I was looking for. I have ridden an Opera for years and a Montello before that, so I am definately a Pinarello afficionado. But, I was worried about the more relaxed geometry of the ROKH. I live 1000 miles from a Pinarello dealer, so I don't get a test ride before I decide to buy the ROKH.


----------



## terryp

I am looking at the ROKH to replace my 10 year old Opera, but am concerned abot the more relaxed geometry. Has anyone had experience with going from a stiffer to a more relaxed geometry?


----------



## JPN_halfblood1

pinarellos are overrated, esp. the ones that arent dogma. better off with some other brand if u rnt getting a dogma. just my opinion


----------



## Sworker

Well I am just lurking here in the Pini forum, I own two (eewww) Specialized bikes. The LBS started to carry alot more Pini's due to high competition in the Bay Area for Specialized. I have ridden the owners Dogma, it is very special and made 09' my Tarmac Pro and 07' S-Works Roub feel combine with the one bike. Now he's got SR 11 and a set of lighweight wheels, so this is a special bike.

I went to Interbike and spent several hours in the Pini booth talking to them. I think that if you have a chance to ride one, you will either say, "wow, runaway horse" or you will feel like you get more value out of a Cannondale or Specialized. The asymetric technology that trickles down into these models is really not matched by any other brands......I know i can go to another bigger LBS and get a 2011 S-Works for 50% discount, I cannot do that with any Pini product. But that all said, my next bike 10000% will have Dogma 2 on it! And FYI, if you are someone putting bikes on a scale than walk away from Pinarello, that is not their game and their reps at Interbike openly admit that is not their ultimate goal. You want ultra light, SL4 Tarmac S-Works, you want sex in a bike, Dogma 2.


----------

